# Bar End Plugs /Caps



## kingkaj (Jul 7, 2017)

I've seen this style bar end plugs / caps delivered as standard on several Specialized models. Anyone know where to get them? Specialized does not seem to sell them, other than these: https://www.specialized.com/us/en/cnc-alloy-bar-end-plugs/116848









Google search found me several similar plugs, but none of them without some logo or graphic. Any ideas or links welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Problem Solvers

Any bike shop can get them from QBP.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Pro makes something similar. Much lighter than the PS version. They work well and come in lots of cool colors.

PRO Bicycle Handlebar End Plugs (Black) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JATNUGS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_8zpDzbCTTFKZP

I got tired of losing the standard plugs, so switched to these on all of my bikes with standard bars.


----------



## kingkaj (Jul 7, 2017)

Ordered couple pair of these from China...


----------

